# Hurricane Lake?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone fished Hurricane lately? Are the bream biting and on what? Any help is appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

They usually bite decent throught he summer around the docks, stumps and points.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

We went out Friday after work and didn't pull one in. I think I might try it again this weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went saturday morning caught one...slow and boring like always...its ashamed used to tear them up there.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

A couple of months ago I meet 2 guys out there and they had about 30 big ones that day and they told me the day before they caught about 40. Man I can't wait until i get into a honey hole like that.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I went to hurricane awhile back and didnt catch crap. Crickets and worms throughout the lake.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah its sad that a lake that size with so much potential has gotten so weak...they have just let them go and they fertilize them way too much (hurricane, bear, karrick)


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Way too much fertilizing! Karick has so much awesome structure but the fish are so small.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem is so many people keep everything they catch (whether it is legal size to keep or not)... so that means Karick has nothing but small or barely legal bass, Hurricane Lake is hit and miss as well as the rest of the lakes here.

I did find some hybrid/sunshine bass in Karick a few weeks ago so I wonder if they stocked them in the past few months? As fast as they grow and reproduce, I hope that brings back some good bass fishing to Karick...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Screwball that is good to know because Karick need help bad. Such a beautiflul lake with awesome structure.


----------

